# Never Summer SL riders...



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rocked Rome Targas, Flux Super Titans, and Flux Feedbacks on my SL


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got '08 CO2's on my 2011 SL. They are set up for medium response and a fairly good match though, at times I'm kind of in two minds as to whether they are a little on the stiff side for the board. I think if when I next upgrade my bindings i'll be going for something a little less stiff so get a bit more playfulness out of the board.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

i was using flux stream sf for two years on legacy(wide sl) 174, and changed them to ride cad for this year. 
ride powder, all mountain all the time.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

CADs and COs (I've owned both) are both a little too stiff for the SL in my opinion. They're more suited for stiffer, big mountain/powder setups. I rock a pair of Rome Targas on mine and love it. I ride my SL all-mountain freestyle. Any mid flex binding would be a good match, like Ride Deltas or Alphas, Flux Feedback, or even a set of Rome 390s if you like a little more flexible binding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Flux Super Titans currently


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Union Force MCs now, used to be Forces. With medium flex boots. Gives me lots more control of the board. Mounted my Titan RKs on them for awhile. Took too much effort to get heel side response. Flux bindings are real comfy, but too damn heavy IMHO.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have 2011 Flow NXT/AT's on 2010 SL.I have not rode the board with these bindings yet,last season I had 05/06 Flow Team bindings.LOVE the SL:thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Rome Targa for all mountain.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Salomon Chief's -- I Ride All mountain. Paired with Salomon boots, I really like them.


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

I think Rome was here in Whistler last year doing demo's on boards and bindings. I wish I woulda demo'd something like a Targa. Not sure how long I'll stick with my Customs but I'm sure by next season I'm going to want to try something different. Planning on a 390 binding if I grab an Evo as well.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i'm thinking about getting the Flux SF45s in White Grain. How would these go with the black SL?


----------



## NJsnwbrdr (Oct 25, 2010)

just put the blue and white Rome 390 boss bindings on my black SL. Can't wait to rock this setup out.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

im also gonan check out the flux SR15s...would it be dumb to think that these would work well as an all-mountian freestyle binding?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Last years model I rocked Ride NRCs most of the time with Ride Alphas from time to time

This years model I have Flux SF45 mounted and will not be swapping them out for another binder


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

cjs2002 said:


> im also gonan check out the flux SR15s...would it be dumb to think that these would work well as an all-mountian freestyle binding?


That's gonna be too soft. Get the TT30 instead.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Triple. I'm checking out the SF45s and TT30s in person later today. very pumped. is it bad store etiquette to ask to try on a pair of boots to see how the bindings feel when i have no intention of buying boots?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Salomon Relay series


----------



## hkalien (Oct 25, 2010)

Rome 390 Boss's. Brought it up for a 3 day trip and the first day my front binding had some locking issues. Hopefully its because it was too cold and the springs was frozen but i went to the shop and everything seems good now.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

11 union forces!


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding Style: All-Mountain/Freeride –*Made more park runs towards the end of the season just small hits no rails.

I spent all of last season with Union Force SLs and felt pretty solid. Stable at speed, great response (paired up with Burton Ion boots). While they were great, I would personally go with a softer binding if you want to stay on the playful side of the board. My other setup is a Custom X with C60s, which explains why I wanted something a bit less stiff than the Force SLs. 

390s or SF45s are what pique my interest of the next binding on this board.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> That's gonna be too soft. Get the TT30 instead.


How would you compare the softness between Rome 390s & Flux SF45s?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

lopro said:


> How would you compare the softness between Rome 390s & Flux SF45s?


390's are way softer. My buddy who's 130lbs. rides it all mountain, but for me it was strictly a park binding.


----------



## timmyboy188 (Dec 7, 2010)

Rocking some Union Forces on my 2011 NS SL, loving them.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

2011 Rome Targas on my 2011 Legacy :thumbsup:


----------



## pmetz (Sep 15, 2010)

Got the Rome 390 Boss's on my new Legacy and I'm using Soloman Synapse boots. Works well for me and no problems for all mountain riding.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

390s..............


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Ride SPI's


----------



## NSSL (Mar 1, 2011)

2011 Flow M9's on my SL 158.The ease of use and comfort with no pressure points on these bindings is worth every cent!!!


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I rocked Rome Targas, Flux Super Titans, and Flux Feedbacks on my SL



which of these did you think matched up with the SL the best?


----------

